#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Best Apps and Tools to learn new vocabulary

## Bhavya

Vocabulary is very important for our communication. As the use of mobile devices increasing, There are lots of apps offering the opportunity to learn new vocabulary.

Here are some best vocabulary apps


SAT Word SlamSAT Vocab- MindsnacksShahi - A Visual DictionaryuVocab Vocabulary TrainerWord HippoVocabulary.comVocab Ahead


PS: Hope these apps help you to increase your vocabulary!

----------


## priyankap

You have shared a pretty good list. I would like to add one more name to your list i.e. Vocab.chat. This language learning app is really amazing that lets you record your own vocabulary so that you can listen to it when you are revising or practicing.

----------


## Bhavya

> You have shared a pretty good list. I would like to add one more name to your list i.e. Vocab.chat. This language learning app is really amazing that lets you record your own vocabulary so that you can listen to it when you are revising or practicing.


Priyanka,

Thanks for sharing about this vocabulary app. It's really great that we can record our own vocabulary ,as you said which help us to revise and practice.

----------


## priyankap

Hello Bhavya,

You're welcome  :Smile: 




> Priyanka,
> 
> Thanks for sharing about this vocabulary app. It's really great that we can record our own vocabulary ,as you said which help us to revise and practice.

----------

